# Seerose und Pumpe



## indianyara (21. Apr. 2009)

Hi

ich bin ein absoluter Frischling wenns um Teiche geht...hab gerade meinen 1. Mini-Teich in einer größeren Zinkwanne zum Geburtstag bekommen...deshalb habe ich in nächster Zeit sicher viiiiele Fragen an euch ;o)

meine 1.

Seerosen mögen ja kein bewegtes Wasser...aber macht es ihnen auch was aus, wenn die Pumpe (so eine ganz normale kleine Springbrunnenpumpe) nur max. 1-2 Stunden am Tag läuft?
Ich denke da an so eine __ Zwergseerose...

Liebe Grüße
indianyara


----------



## Starvalley (21. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Seerose und Pumpe*

Hallo Indianyara,

als erstes:

:willkommen
bei uns im Forum.


zweitens:
Ich höre und lese immer wieder, dass Seerosen absolut kein bewegtes Wasser vertragen. Meine Seerosen sind ca. 120 cm von meiner Bachlaufmündung entfernt und bekommen auf direktem Weg pro Stunde ca. 10.000 Liter Wasser ab. Und sie gedeiehn prächtig!!!

Ich glaube kaum, dass die Bewegung einer kleinen Pumpe der Seerose schaden wird. Allerdings weiß ich nicht, wie diese reagiert, wenn sie den ganzen Tag Wasser "auf die Mütze" bekommt. Da wird sich aber sicherlich noch der ein oder andere Experte melden und Dir Tipps geben.

Grüße aus der Eifel
Thomas.


----------



## indianyara (21. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Seerose und Pumpe*

dankeee...ich glaube ich bin jetzt schon süchtig 

"auf die Mütze" würde sie nichts bekommen 
das Wasser läuft einen abgestuften Stein runter - wieder in den Teich rein


----------



## Christine (21. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Seerose und Pumpe*

Hallo Indianyara,

und herzlich :Willkommen2 in unserer kleinen Selbsthilfegruppe der Teichinfizierten.

Wie Du noch merken wirst, gibt es für diese Virusinfektion keine Heilung. Leichte Teichbautätigkeit verspricht aber Linderung.

Bisschen Bewegung schadet nicht, das haben meine auch, nur Springbrunnen von oben ist nix.

Und - wo sind die Fotos????


----------



## indianyara (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: Seerose und Pumpe*

Wie setze ich um diese Jahreszeit am besten eine neue Seerose ein?
schrittweise immer tiefer setzen? oder kann ich sie auch jetzt noch versenken?


----------



## Christine (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: Seerose und Pumpe*

Hallo Indy,

in Deinem kleinen Teich kannst Du sie gleich runter setzen. Dass die Blätter dann vielleicht unter Wasser sind, macht nichts.


----------



## indianyara (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: Seerose und Pumpe*

ok dankee...dann werde ich mich morgen gleich ans Werk machen


----------

